# The Official Post (or find out) Your Friend Safari Thread



## Masaki (Oct 23, 2013)

I got this idea from Reddit because I'm a terrible person.

Basically, we can use this thread to compile who has which pokemon in their friend safaris, and maybe better connect the ones who want certain pokemon for whichever reason.

Some background for the uninformed.  At the end of the game, you can find a house where a woman will show you a list of your friends and a pokemon type.  There will be three slots above representing pokemon you can catch via this friend.  *These three pokemon are always the same, no matter which one of your friends looks at your safari.*

You may see your friend only have two Pokemon available at one time.  The third pokemon is available only when your friend has beaten the Pokemon League, AND *you are both online in-game at the same time.*

What is special about the Safari?  For one, you can catch Pokemon you may not be able to find otherwise (including some version exclusives - I found Swirlix on Y).  For another, you can find Hidden Abilities, but only if your friend has appeared online after beating the E4/Champ (I seriously have 3-5 Imposter Dittos right now).  But most importantly, EVERY pokemon you catch in the safari is guaranteed to have two maxed out IVs.  You can see how this is pretty groundbreaking.

Now, what if you add someone and then delete them?  Well, I have read that if you and someone else add each other, and you delete them, they still have access to your friend safari.  So, if you have, let's say, a friend with Dragonair/Gabite/Slaggoo, you don't have to worry about them deleting you to continue having access to those Pokemon.

That said, let's list our FCs, in-game names, and friend safaris here.  If we don't know them, we can have someone find out.  We can use this thread as a central place to know who to pester talk to for certain friend safaris.

Btw, if anyone has Teddiursa or Gastly, that would be amazing for me right now.

*Mods, I was stupid making this thread at almost 2 AM on a work night.  If this thread actually picks up, please help me update the first post.*

 | in-game name: Masaki | FC: 0189-9330-2709 | Friend Safari: Lillipup / Mincinno / Eevee


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

I would like to know my three pokemons.

3DS FC: 4742-5773-9821
Name GABY


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm curious about whats in my safari.

Trainer Name: Matt
Friend Code: 5069-5046-7570

I added everyone from the main FC thread. Also added you Masaki


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2013)

Trainer Name: *Jen* (my sister)||FC: 4468-2254-3419||Friend Safari:  Pansage//Sawsbuck//Quilladin
_
I'll figure mine out tomorrow. _


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 26, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I would like to know my three pokemons.
> 
> 3DS FC: 4742-5773-9821
> Name GABY



Flying
-Doduo
-Hoothoot
not finding a third



			
				Scott Pilgrim said:
			
		

> I'm curious about whats in my safari.
> 
> Trainer Name: Matt
> Friend Code: 5069-5046-7570



Normal
-Lillipup
-Audino
also not finding a third

Anyone know what's in mine? 

Trainer Name: Sheyda
FC: 0490-5320-7755


----------



## Bonten (Oct 27, 2013)

I must know this! I'm hoping I'm dragon with a bunch of badasses but I'm guessing more like fairy with a bunch of fairies. 

FC: 0619-4091-7927

Name: Dean

edit: went through my list, in a bit of a rush so excuse the spelling/not knowing names.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam - Steel - Megneton, Skarmory

Caroline - Water - Octillery, Gyrados, Azumarill

Pinwheel - Fire - Growlithe, Larvesta, Ninetales

Lars - Ghost - Shuppet, pumpkaboo, Golurk

Ryan - Rock - Boldore, Corsola, Barbaracle

Demon1198 - Electric - Emolga, Pikachu

Cory - Rock - Dwebble, Corsola

fiif - Fire - Ponyta, Pyroar, Braixen

syn - Grass - Tangela, Quilladin, Sawsbuck

Paul - Poison - Seviper, Ariados, Muk

Vin - Normal - Lillipup, Minnicicocosdcsio

J-Guy - Fairy - Togepi, Jigglypuff

Brendone - Fighting - Medicham, Throh

Luxray - Flying - Farfetch'd, Swanna, Rufflet

Ryuu Izou - Ghost - Shuppet, ghost tree stump thing

Chris - Grass - Tangela, Sawsbuck

BiNexus - Psychic - Munna, Espurr, Giraffarig

Kevin - Flying - Fatfetch'd, Swanna

Rogue - Fire - Ponyta, Slugma

Pedro - Flying - Fatfetch'd --

Grant - Ice - Spheal, Bergmite

Art - Ground - Trapinch, Camerupt --

Basilikos - Ice - Spheal, Ice bear thing

cjkira - Normal - Teddyursa, Minniccicockdfsdjofisdjfskd 

Jen - Grass - Pansage, Sawsbuck

Jared - Poison - Kakukna, Ariados --

Ivan - Ghost - Lampent, Pumpkaboo

Space Cow - Dark - Paniward, Cacturne

Darron - Pachirasu, Helioptile

Gaby - Flying - Hoothoot, Rufflet --

Joe - Water - Frogadier, water monkey, Floatzel

Josh - Electric - Electrode, Electabuzz


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2013)

I am currently online now. Will be for a bit yet. My trainer name is "Matt" and my 3DS name is CoolGeoff (I think) I realised that the Safari name is the 3DS name, not trainer name, lol.


If you guys could tell me what my three pokemon?

EDIT: So yea, Lilipup and Audino like above. Found out my third is Eevee.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2013)

I need to look up my info, but my friend Safari type is Fairy.

One of the people I play with locally caught a bunch of Mawiles.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's mine:

Trainer Name: Karyu Endan
3DS name: Draco
Friend Code: 1607 - 2267 - 1753
Safari Type: Electric
Safari Pokemon: Stunfisk, Pachirisu, (Manectric)

Yeah. Save for Manectric, mine sucks. I doubt anyone would want a Stunfisk or Pachirisu...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 19, 2013)

3DS Name: John
In Game Name: John
FC: 0817-3832-2100
Friend Safari: Frogadier ~ Octillery ~ Quagsire


----------



## ras12345 (Nov 20, 2013)

Rasendori - ingame and 3ds n

fc: 4038 6036 8908

pkmn are vivillion, combee, and Volbeat.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 27, 2013)

Bonten said:


> I must know this! I'm hoping I'm dragon with a bunch of badasses but I'm guessing more like fairy with a bunch of fairies.
> 
> FC: 0619-4091-7927
> 
> ...



I'm Darron, and I'm Electric it seems according to your list.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 5, 2013)

FC 2337 4230 1665

Pokemon Group= Fighting
Pokemons in safari= Medicham, Throh & Lucario


----------



## Kagemizu (Dec 6, 2013)

FAIRY: SPRITZEE, FLOETTE, DEDENNE


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

Fef/Feferi

4227-1245-1051 

YES IT'S A GIRL CHARACTER
NO U


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2013)

bump

so yeah
i have ninetales charmeleon and magmar

anyone wanan be my friend?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2013)

I have Manectric, Helioptile, and Pachirisu.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 12, 2013)

I still don't know what mine is.

FC: 4098 3516 9540

Name: Bushy

Help a brother out.


----------



## Stosta (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't know mine either.
Name: Steven

FC: 3196-4357-1067

added everyone from this thread.
and a bunch from the other one.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay I have Grass: Oddish, Swadloon and Quilladin.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2013)

Stosta said:


> Don't know mine either.
> Name: Steven
> 
> FC: 3196-4357-1067
> ...



dark: pawniard and sneasal :33


----------



## Stosta (Dec 15, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> dark: pawniard and sneasal :33



Very nice, I like my safari


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 21, 2013)

Riley Escobar | In-Game Name: Zafar | FC: 0232-8874-7747 | Friend Safari: Normal (Aipom/Kecleon/Ditto)


----------



## Stosta (Dec 23, 2013)

Added you Riley (see vm)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2014)

4296-3081-2075


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 22, 2014)

IGN Kyokkai 

FC: 3110-5865-9234  

Steel safari with Skarmory, Ferroseed, and Bronzong.


----------

